# Joker make-up test



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Yesterday night I tried my hand at a joker make up, Inspired by the Joker from Batman R.I.P. when he slits his lips and stitched them up, but my hair pushed me toward Heath ledgers Joker, so I went with it. If I did it again there's definitely things I would fix. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I really like how you can see the stitching in these last few. I also purposefully went for a very bloody look to emphaseze the fact that they'd recently been slit.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I was going to say EWWWWWWWWWWW but then really Draik that's a huge compliment!!!!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Good n' gory, D!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

looks really, really good, but i would add a little more dark smudges over all and lots more around the eyes, but then again, it depends which joker style your going for. still a really good job


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I like the look Draik. I like the pictures you took also. The mouth make up is like what Headless said, "Ewwwww".


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You are one talented creepy dude and that is a huge plus on this forum


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Hairazor said:


> You are one talented creepy dude and that is a huge plus on this forum


My feelings exactly!

G L


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gross

I think a little more bruising around the mouth as well as the eyes (as CoolDJ suggested) would add to the look.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks painful.  Nice job


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Ouch! You make my mouth hurt!  That looks pretty fantastic, I would do more around your eyes though....


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice work! You might like to give gelatin a try in future tests. You can build up some nice forms with it.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

where's the makeup?


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Bro thread bump...


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback guys, I appreciate it.



debbie5 said:


> where's the makeup?


Oh you 

I made this today, Thought you guys would like it.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

debbie5 said:


> where's the makeup?


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA funny kid


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Not sure what you used for a medium on the scars, but skintite from smoothon is a 2 part silicone you apply directly to skin. Stays flexible but on your skin until you want it off. That may be another option for you. 

As Roxy said, you need the eyes a bit darker as they are lost in the lack of detail vs the mouth. Overall, looks good.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I just used latex, it was really spur of the moment. Ive never heard of skintits, but it sounds neat, I'll have to pick some up. Thanks!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

just my 2 cents worth, but if you slick your hair back completly like Jack Nickelson as the joker that would make your face stand out more. I think??


----------



## VexFX (Sep 27, 2011)

Nicely done.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

somewhere on the smooth on website they did a tutorial on how they would do the joker scars. Might we worth looking at to see what a professional company suggests for the novice. Could pick up a tip or two I am sure.


----------



## VexFX (Sep 27, 2011)

If you want the professional technique, we use a material called "rigid collodion" for this type of scar effect.

It's a brushable liquid that contracts as it dries on the skin. This creates recessed scars, rather than built-up scars like what you get with latex or silicone.

The more layers you brush on, the deeper the scar becomes.

Avoid getting it near the eyes or in the mouth, as it is a rather harsh chemical. It can irritate sensitive skin, but usually has no negative reactions. 

Don't use and remove it on the same area multiple times in the same day, as removal also strips the top layer of dead skin. 

Because it actually deforms the skin, your skin will retain some of the indentation for a few hours if you wear the scar for a long period of time. This goes away with time.

Removal is just a matter of carefully peeling it off the skin.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i agree withe the others. The eye needs more detail. But still a really awesome look!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

VexFX said:


> If you want the professional technique, we use a material called "rigid collodion" for this type of scar effect.
> 
> It's a brushable liquid that contracts as it dries on the skin. This creates recessed scars, rather than built-up scars like what you get with latex or silicone.
> 
> ...


Ive read about this stuff before, I plan on buying some of that soon as well


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

You can pick up collodion at many costume shops. "rigid" and "non-flexible" are the same thing. It's fun stuff.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

unfortunately, unless they have it at party city (good question), i doubt i'll find it locally.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow..great job on the Joker Make-up! Great detail on the stitching!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I have used the colligen as well. It does retract the skin and create scars to a sense but it works best on fatter areas of the face only. Next to the mouth, it will give you a bit of an indent but not to the extent of what you are looking for. It is a professional method but so is silicone and if you watched any of the fx documentaries on the Dark night, they used silicone for his prothetic pieces. Granted, theirs was high priced and molded, but it was still silicone. 

Skin tite will stay on your skin but it also wants to come off with excessive movement. If you try it, use some Pros Aid or Spirit gum on your skin first and let it dry. The Skin tite will stick better to that and keep the prothetic in place longer.


----------



## VexFX (Sep 27, 2011)

You can get scars as deep or deeper than what was shown on the actual Joker makeup with rigid *collodion*. It is the makeup of choice for people who are replicating the joker scars because it is cheap, durable, easy to apply, and easy to get the same basic effect.

You are correct that collodion was not used on the film, as we do not typically use it for film or television. Because rigid collodion strips the top (dead) dermal layer when removed, it can not be applied in the same place multiple days in a row. Makeup for film generally has the requirement that it be reproduced identically multiple days in a row. The frequency of use limitations mean rigid collodion is not suitable for most film or television projects.

But for someone trying to easily pull off the joker makeup at home, rigid collodion has been the makeup of choice for countless people. This movie/character was responsible for a major increase in the Halloween season purchases of rigid collodion for just that reason.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

That's pretty slick. Maybe I missed it but is it like a prosthetic or do you have to apply it every single time?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

It is a prosthetic, but it was made really quick by hand, not a sculpt or anything.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

very nice more black around theeyes and a little less on the green eyebrows


----------



## llewis (Jul 6, 2012)

The stitching is very freaky. Good job!


----------



## katemsingleton (Jun 28, 2012)

The stitching looks pretty good, but over all it looks like you have two jokers in one here. The eyes look closer to Jack Nicholson, but the mouth and your expression is obviously Heath Ledger. Nicholson's makeup was wackier, I think.








If you are doing Dark Night Joker, go darker on the eyes, and skip the kelly green eye brows. It's a great start! You do have great hair for the modern joker look. It will be awesome.


----------



## katemsingleton (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh! Just looked up the Batman R.I.P. Joker you were first talking about. I see what you meant. Yeah, I think people are going to assume you were going for a movie Joker (like I initially did)... Oops! Go modern Joker, and make your eyes dark.  Just one opinion.


----------

